# Help with starter on rancher



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Well my nephew has a 350 rancher and it has starter problems. He wants to know if there is anyway to get it started with a bad starter. I am not very good with honda's so i could not help him, i was sure someone on here could help him, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

if its foot shift just push it down the hill. thats how i start most of my bikes.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

it is, but he just put new clutches in it, and they didnt soak them in oil b4 they put em in, and they slip, so when u try to push, or pull start it, the clutches wont turn over the motor


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Did they adjust them correctly? They should still turn the engine over when pushed in gear if it is manual foot shift.


----------

